# Forum About Russia Society  Андрей Кончаловский.  Обращение к народу

## Lampada

*Кончаловский. Обращение к народу * 27.02.2012,    * 
Ужаснись сам себе*  Я недаром выбрал это заглавие. У Маркса есть знаменитая фраза «Чтобы вдохнуть в народ отвагу, нужно заставить его ужаснуться самому себе». 
Вот и я уже который год призываю свой народ ужаснуться многим фактам и обстоятельствам русской жизни, чтобы обрести отвагу и желание желать! Желать самому меняться и менять жизнь вокруг себя! 
Меня уже давно записали в русофобы, презирающие свой народ. Это глупость, ведь тогда русофобом можно назвать и Чехова, и Горького, и Герцена, и Чаадаева — великих русских, желавших разбудить Россию, а не искать бесконечно виноватых в своих горестях. 
Русский народ не мертвец, чтобы о нем говорить только хорошо. Это живой, полный сил, талантливый народ, который просто еще не прошел свой исторический путь, ведущий к процветанию и успеху каждой личности. Так что будем говорить об ужасном в русской реальности. А кто хочет слушать о себе приятное, пусть читает выступления президента Медведева или сказки Афанасьева. 
Вот и сегодня я хочу вам напомнить несколько потрясающих цифр и фактов, которые ясно подтверждают, что Россия по многим показателям не в Европе и даже не в Азии — по уровню коррупции, по продолжительности жизни, по уровню инвестиций в науку и т. п. мы в Африке! Я даже скажу больше: это не нам надо обижаться за такое сравнение, а африканцам! Ведь у них есть объяснение своей отсталости: их четыре века нещадно эксплуатировали и уничтожали расисты и колонизаторы, а нас, русских, последние три века кто колонизировал, кто гнобил, кроме нас самих? 
Мы часто игнорируем статистику, и в сухих цифрах трудно охватить умом реальность. Но масштабы трагедии, которая сейчас разыгрывается на территории России, настолько критичны, что я призываю вас напрячь свое внимание. 
Смертность в России. За последние 20 лет в России вымерло более 7 млн человек. По этому показателю мы опережаем Бразилию и Турцию на 50%, а Европу — в несколько раз. Ежегодно Россия теряет по численности населения целую область, равную Псковской, или крупный город, такой как Краснодар. Количество самоубийств, отравлений, убийств и несчастных случаев в России сравнимо с уровнем смертности в Анголе и Бурунди. По продолжительности жизни мужчин Россия занимает примерно 160-е место в мире, уступая Бангладеш. 
Россия занимает первое место в мире по абсолютной величине убыли населения. По оценкам ООН, население России с нынешних 140 млн человек к 2025 году сократится до 121-136 млн. 
Цифры, отражающие кризис семьи в России. Восемь из десяти стариков, живущих в домах престарелых, имеют родственников, которые способны их содержать. Но тем не менее они отосланы в приюты! 
У нас от 2 млн до 5 млн беспризорников (после Великой Отечественной войны их было 700 тыс.). В Китае на 1,4 млрд человек беспризорных только 200 тыс., то есть в 100 раз меньше! Вот что значат дети для китайца! А ведь забота о стариках и детях — основа процветающей нации. 80% из 370 тыс. детей, находящихся в детских домах, имеют живых родителей. Но их содержит государство! Мы занимаем первое место в мире по числу детей, брошенных родителями. Все эти цифры свидетельствуют об эрозии семьи у нас в стране. 
Преступления против детей. По данным следственного комитета РФ за 2010 год, 100 тыс. несовершеннолетних стали жертвами преступлений, из них 1700 детей были изнасилованы и убиты (по этим цифрам мы опередили даже Южную Африку). Это значит, что каждый день в России убивают от четырех до пяти детей. В 2010 году в России было совершено 9,5 тыс. сексуальных преступлений против несовершеннолетних, из них 2600 изнасилований, 3600 ненасильственных половых сношений (за восемь лет рост сексуальной преступности вырос почти в 20 раз). Нас в этих преступлениях опережает только Южная Африка. Наркомания и алкоголизм. 30 тыс. россиян ежегодно гибнет от наркотической передозировки (население небольшого городка). В год от водки погибает 70 тыс. человек. В Афганистане — 14 тыс.! По данным Всемирной организации здравоохранения, на одного гражданина РФ в год приходится 15 литров чистого спирта, притом что, если потребление чистого алкоголя на человека превышает 8 литров, возникает угроза выживанию нации. 
Коррупция. Размер взяток в России удесятерился, а суды между собой наших олигархов в Лондоне стали посмешищем для мирового бизнес-сообщества. Безнаказанность в правовой сфере дошла до того, что против погибшего в тюрьме юриста Магнитского возбуждено уголовное дело. В Европе подобный инцидент последний раз случился в XVII веке! В ежегодном исследовании Transparency International Россия по уровню коррупции за 2011 год опустилась на 154-е место из 178 стран. Мы соседствуем с Гвинеей-Бисау и Кенией. 
В свете приведенных цифр можно смело говорить об упадке национальной нравственности — и в конечном счете ответственность за это несет наша власть. 
А теперь — знаете ли вы, что: — за последние десять лет в Сибири исчезло 11 тыс. деревень и 290 городов; — средняя плотность населения Сибири и Дальнего Востока — 2 человека на 1 кв. км; — средняя плотность населения центральной части России — 46 человек на 1 кв. км; — средняя плотность населения Китая — 140 человек на 1 кв. км; — средняя плотность населения Японии — 338 человек на 1 кв. км? Для кого мы завоевывали и развивали Сибирь и Курилы? Для китайцев и японцев, судя по всему! Для страны с таким богатством природных и водных ресурсов позорно иметь более 50% населения бедняков. Приведенные цифры на меня наводят оторопь. Я уверен, что Путин знает все факты. Интересно, что он по этому поводу думает? 
Как это ни трагично, я думаю, что, очевидно, это еще не предел, не самое худшее, мы еще не коснулись дна и народ еще не дозрел до способности ужаснуться себе самому и наконец обрести отвагу, чтобы спросить: «Где мы живем?» Мы принюхались к вони в подъездах и сортирах. Мы привыкли к тому, что убивают вокруг нас. Мы привыкли к тому, что люди по российским городам и весям буквально сражаются за свою жизнь. Журналист, родившийся в Кущевской, Анатолий Ермолин так и написал: «Если в Кущевской убили бы не сразу 12 человек, а было совершено пять убийств по два человека, этого бы никто и не заметил, как это обычно происходит в нашей стране». Кто не знает в России, что Кущевка не только в Краснодаре — она по всей стране! Что братки и Цапки — это и есть власть, которую вы сами выбираете в депутаты местных собраний! Каждый у себя в поселке знает, кто «крутой», у кого связь с полицией и прокурором. Кремль только делает вид, что борется с коррупцией, увольняя десятками генералов МВД и чиновников среднего звена. Он великодушно заменяет им расстрел на «заслуженный отдых» в Дубае и на Лазурном берегу! Неужели власть всерьез думает, что таким способом можно покончить с коррупцией? Но ведь по всей стране на местах вы сами выбираете в местную власть кандидата, у которого на лбу начертано «я вор», а потом удивляетесь, что власть коррумпирована! 
И я думаю: неужели должна вымереть половина нации и русские должны ужаться до Урала, чтобы народ (повторяю: народ, а не крохотная группа думающих людей!) проснулся и потребовал от власти не приятных успокаивающих новостей и очередных обещаний, а правды, и прежде всего признания того, как сейчас плохо! 
Вспомните, в 1941 году, когда наступила катастрофа, это был вынужден сделать Сталин. В 1956-м, когда большевики почувствовали, что грозит расплата за десятилетия террора, это был вынужден сделать Хрущев. Сегодня Россия приближается к демографической и моральной катастрофе, которой она никогда не испытывала! Этот факт связан со многими обстоятельствами. Главным из которых является безответственная экономическая политика 1990-х, рухнувшая на людей с феодальным сознанием, никогда не знавших частной собственности на землю и капитализма, людей, которые за 70 лет потеряли навсегда зарождавшийся дух предпринимательства. 
Что делать? Как пишет Михаил Берг (цитирую по памяти): «Мы живем в одной стране, но у нас два народа. Крохотная кучка думающих, которым нужна большая свобода и честные выборы, и огромная «непродремавшаяся» масса российского обывателя. И между ними пропасть из страха, самого сильного и опасного страха, и социального недоверия… Можно бороться с «партией жуликов и воров», можно корить русское чиновничье семя, испоганившее собой всю русскую историю, но невозможно отменить тот факт, что непременное большинство русского населения практически не меняется в своих фундаментальных характеристиках уже много веков!..» От себя добавлю: ваши угнетатели выходят из ваших же рядов! 
Поэтому я не знаю, что делать, кроме как попытаться встряхнуть людей и заставить их ужаснуться. Вот Юлия Латынина считает меня не только пессимистом, но и демотиватором — мне же кажется, что мотивировать человека можно, когда он в сознании и хочет спастись. А если он в обмороке или в летаргическом сне? Иногда, чтобы привести человека в чувство, врач бьет его по щекам. Я знаю, что услышу в ответ, но понимаю, что если хотя бы треть читающих эти слова была согласна со мной, то Россия была бы другой страной. 
Я убежден, что России нужен лидер, который имел бы смелость Петра Великого, чтобы сказать людям слова, которых они давно не слышали. Это будет горькая правда, ибо трудно признаться, что Россия не может двигаться вперед, потому что не хочет понять, как далеко она отстала в своем цивилизационном развитии от Европы. Только четкое и воодушевляющее, пусть безжалостное, но живое и искреннее слово может стать поводом для национального пробуждения от феодальной спячки. 
Только сделав это, можно надеяться на то, что нация инстинктивной своей мудростью поймет и примет тот нелегкий и, может быть, беспощадный путь, который только и может выдернуть нашу страну из ямы, в которую мы погрузились. Я не знаю, способен ли на такой самоубийственный поступок Владимир Владимирович Путин. Способен ли он взять стальную метлу и провозгласить равенство всех перед законом. Если способен, ему суждено занять выдающееся место в пантеоне российской истории. Если нет… 
Я русский и скучаю по своей Родине, потому что я ее не вижу! Я не вижу страны, которой хочу гордиться. Я вижу толпы недовольных, раздраженных лиц и чужих людей, боящихся друг друга! Я хочу гордиться своей Родиной, а мне за нее стыдно! Когда я гордился Родиной последний раз? Не помню! Но я точно знаю, что правда о том, в каком состоянии находится наш народ, правда, сказанная громко на весь мир, вызвала бы у меня больше гордости, чем победа наших хоккеистов на Олимпиаде.

----------


## Paul G.

> У нас от 2 млн до 5 млн беспризорников (после Великой Отечественной войны их было 700 тыс.).

 Бред сумасшедшего. Нет, ну реально чушь собачья. Загадка для психотерапевтов: как может человек с мировым именем (и вроде неглупый) бредить наяву? Пятая колонная as it is.

----------


## DrBaldhead

Ну если он весь такой из себя мудрец, так пусть приезжает сюда, умищем своим поможет.
А сидеть за границей и "стыдиться" каждый дурак может.

----------


## Lampada

Андрей Кончаловский: Блог - Ужаснись самому себе - Здесь много комментариев.

----------

